# First fleas in 3 years using garlic



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been using Springtime garlic as a flea and tick repellent for 3 years now (I think) successfully, until now.

There was a stray running around and we put him in the back yard until we could find out who owned the dog. It was a super friendly pitty that was covered in fleas. I didn't bring my dogs out at all. Dog was in the back yard for about an hour until we found the owners and returned the dog.

It's 2 weeks later, and for the past couple days, Fama has been itching. Her belly is also red. I got out the flea comb and checked her out, and sure enough, I found a flea. She is very allergic to flea saliva (according to an Army vet) and is showing all the signs of allergic flea bite dermatitis. 

Well, I had to get out the big guns. I mowed the back yard short, raked the whole thing and treated with pyrethrum and nematodes, gave all the dogs a capstar, and bathed them all with pyrethrum shampoo.

I didn't find any fleas on the other dogs, and only found 2 more on Fama during the bathing process. I still believe in garlic as a flea prevention supplement. I blame myself for not treating the yard after the dog with fleas was there.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Fleas jump. I would say the yard should be treated regularly, especially if there is a flea allergy. The little boogers can jump on you while your walking from the driveway to the house. The garlic helps keep them away from the dogs. In reality they are probably everywhere, because of wildlife.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Any animal cutting through your yard can bring fleas. This year's heat and humidity have been a flea's best friend.

Another safe way to rid your pet of fleas is a bath using blue Dawn. It does work, FAST, and it really kills fleas.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

David Defendex https://www.vetionx.com/defendex.php 
is an excellent safe product . 

For treatment around your house , baseboards, dog's bedding , I recommend this natural enzyme product 
Natural Ginesis Kleen Green - Natural Ginesis .

You can use it inside, outside, in the wash, in the kitchen (best anti-grease cleaner ever !).


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Check out neem oil. Many benefits as well as anti fungal & pest inhibiter. 

I mix it with shampoo to wash the dogs and put in a sprayer to spray the dogs every few weeks to stop fleas and tics.

Mix with hot water and drop of dish washing liquid to make the spray mix. I spray the dogs beds and the carpets too. Seems to work good. Have been using a few years. It's kindof handy having the spray as you can quickly apply it all over the dog, before trips to forests etc. If they consume it, it is non toxic.

I Put in there food raw too, in case any internal parasites, I've heard it has many benefits to eating it.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

carmspack said:


> David Defendex https://www.vetionx.com/defendex.php
> is an excellent safe product .
> 
> For treatment around your house , baseboards, dog's bedding , I recommend this natural enzyme product
> ...


Thanks for the tips everyone.

I ordered both those products. Thanks Carmen


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Good to note the active ingredient in Defendex is Neem oil. 

All i would say is with using natural cures for parasites you want to work the problem regularly and so why using neem in different ways can make sense not just in shampoo. With a home made spray mix you can put the stuff on a couple of times a week, with out the hasstle of washing the dog entirely. 

It's a real advantage with neem that it is safe to apply regularly for you and the dog unless you're trying to concieve a child, as it is also regarded as a contraceptive.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

defendex ingredients https://www.vetionx.com/defendex.php

this is great stuff - I keep some on hand to "lend" to someone who needs it 

came in handy when people dumped kittens on the property (grr)

the Kleen Green dilution in a spray bottle is handy to spritz an annoying fly or mosquito in the house
or around the picnic table

they just go and dissolve themselve away -- the product is digestive enzymes - totally harmless 
if consumed


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Just FYI:

This contains "wheat" ( Wheatgermamidopropyl dimethylamine hydrolyzed wheat protein) for those of you with *grain sensitive* dogs.:wink2:

Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> This contains "wheat" ( Wheatgermamidopropyl dimethylamine hydrolyzed wheat protein) for those of you with *grain sensitive* dogs.:wink2:
> 
> Moms


This is so important to know with this stuff and even supplements. Not all dogs can have or use stuff that is suggested.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

but you want to get rid of the fleas in the most efficient , quickest way possible 

flea bite allergy , and hatching eggs and growing larva are far worse 

a dog that is that allergic to a momentary topical exposure to this emollient , which is
rinsed off , has many problems -- 

pyrethrin formulae are neuro toxic .

shampoo is safer than the injected or absorbed chemical controls


----------

